# chainlove.com



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

For those of you that don't get the Daily Dose from SteepandCheap there's a new site called Chainlove.com that's just like SteepandCheap, but for cycling stuff.

http://www.chainlove.com


----------



## roark (Jun 3, 2008)

Great. Another site to obsessively check.

I like that they list the quantities.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

roark said:


> I like that they list the quantities.



Me too, sort of..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn, I thought it was going to be a bondage site.  Thanks for nothing...


----------



## roark (Jun 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Me too, sort of..


 It doesn't auto refresh (or play a nifty sound when the item changes, or list the quantity when I hover over the toolbar).


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

roark said:


> It doesn't auto refresh (or play a nifty sound when the item changes, or list the quantity when I hover over the toolbar).



So what you're saying is there are some improvements to be made??


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2008)

Should I add it to the Daily Gear Deal forum?


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Damn, I thought it was going to be a bondage site.  Thanks for nothing...


Wouldn't that be something?  A SAC-esque bondage site!   :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Should I add it to the Daily Gear Deal forum?



I don't see why not.  I'm still waiting to see if they put up anything good.  The same damn women's shorts have been up all morning...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 3, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Damn, I thought it was going to be a bondage site. Thanks for nothing...


 
Fess up, you thought it was a gay bondage site. :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't see why not.  I'm still waiting to see if they put up anything good.  The same damn women's shorts have been up all morning...



Sure, as soon as I post that they put up a new item..


----------



## roark (Jun 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sure, as soon as I post that they put up a new item..


I was about to comment that if I were in charge of the roll out it would be a bit more exciting to build up hype with new items popping up all the time.  

I wonder what happens if you put both a front and rear in your basket but the rear sells out first?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Should I add it to the Daily Gear Deal forum?





bvibert said:


> I don't see why not.  I'm still waiting to see if they put up anything good.  The same damn women's shorts have been up all morning...



Done:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/28923-shimano-america-saint-hydraulic-disc-brake-assembled.html


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

roark said:


> I was about to comment that if I were in charge of the roll out it would be a bit more exciting to build up hype with new items popping up all the time.



I agree, kind of a lackluster start to a new site.



roark said:


> I wonder what happens if you put both a front and rear in your basket but the rear sells out first?



I guess you'd get a front brake only.   Judging by how fast they're flying off the shelf right now I don't think you need to worry about it...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Done:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/28923-shimano-america-saint-hydraulic-disc-brake-assembled.html



Sweet, thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Jun 3, 2008)

That is actually Steepandcheap


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> That is actually Steepandcheap



Actually, it's another "daughter" site of www.backcountry.com like SAC is.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Actually, it's another "daughter" site of www.backcountry.com like SAC is.


 

OK, you got me :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

Got these (2 pairs) for like $33 shipped this morning:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Got these (2 pairs) for like $33 shipped this morning:



you suck.. they had these on SAC last week, i bought 1 pair for the price you got 2!:angry:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 8, 2008)

i just bought a new mtb jersey off the site for like $17 bucks. just one more place to make impulse buys off my paycheck.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Brian, whats the chance of getting you to set up a tracker for this site like you did with Steep and Cheap were it refreshes it self?

Would be much appreciated


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hey Brian, whats the chance of getting you to set up a tracker for this site like you did with Steep and Cheap were it refreshes it self?
> 
> Would be much appreciated



That's something that I plan on doing, I'm not sure when I'll be able to get to it though.  Now that I see that there's interest I'll put more priority on it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

Has anyone ordered from this site yet? I did, but never got an Email confirmation. Is that typical? Does SAC usually send Email confirmation of an order?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Has anyone ordered from this site yet? I did, but never got an Email confirmation. Is that typical? Does SAC usually send Email confirmation of an order?



Yes, SAC does send email confirmations.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Yes, SAC does send email confirmations.



I figured they would and would expect the same from the Chainlove site. Now I'm wondering if I actually completed the order or not...  It was early in the morning so I very easily could have spaced.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I figured they would and would expect the same from the Chainlove site. Now I'm wondering if I actually completed the order or not...  It was early in the morning so I very easily could have spaced.



You should able to login to your account and see your order history.  The login is the same for all of the bc.com sites from what I've seen, but it will only show your order history from what ever site you've logged in through.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You should able to login to your account and see your order history.  The login is the same for all of the bc.com sites from what I've seen, but it will only show your order history from what ever site you've logged in through.



Thanks Brian. It turns out I did actually place the order... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations for MTB shorts? I tried on the Zoic with the removable liners at EMS and they really didn't fit too well. The liner was too tight and the shorts too big, felt really awkward.

Or is the best way to go is with the spandex ones with a pair of shorts over them?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for MTB shorts? I tried on the Zoic with the removable liners at EMS and they really didn't fit too well. The liner was too tight and the shorts too big, felt really awkward.
> 
> Or is the best way to go is with the spandex ones with a pair of shorts over them?



I have a pair of Zoic shorts (R.O.T.Y.) that I really like.  When those I dirty I have some padded mesh liners that I wear under regular nylon hiking shorts.  The only problem with that approach is that the shorts are a little too baggy and sometimes catch on the seat when I'm trying to shift around for obstacles and stuff.  I like the liners instead of regular spandex shorts because they're cooler and generally cheaper.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

Brian - check out the hydration pack up there now. Is that like the one you have? How do you like it?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg, the pack I had Sunday is 100oz. With the riding we did and then standing around after I pretty much drank it all(also considering it was an extremely humid day.)


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian - check out the hydration pack up there now. Is that like the one you have? How do you like it?



looked good to me, i ordered one.   now just need to find time to use it!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Better pics on ebags and looks good.  For that price i would grab one if I already didn't buy on last weekend.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

I drank about 40 oz on the trail and another 20 on the way home. I drank 20 on the way to the park; Important to hydrate ahead of time too. I think 70 oz will get me through a 2 hour ride easily. Plus I have a cage and can fill that bottle too if need be.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea, I drank coffee all morning and also driving up to meet you guys, probably wasn't my best decision.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Has anyone ordered from this site yet? I did, but never got an Email confirmation. Is that typical? Does SAC usually send Email confirmation of an order?



fwiw, i got an email confirmation within minutes of ordering the hydration pack today.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> looked good to me, i ordered one.



Trigger pulled. Under $30 shipped. Crazy. I got the olive. You? Backcountry.com came out with this site just in time for me...



gmcunni said:


> now just need to find time to use it!



Not that you'll have it in time, but we are riding on Sunday morning, in case I forgot to tell you...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Trigger pulled. Under $30 shipped. Crazy. I got the olive. You?


I went with the black, it matches my tires 




> Not that you'll have it in time, but we are riding on Sunday morning, in case I forgot to tell you...



You guys are going on on Sunday? I didn't realize, let me check my calendar and get back to you!! :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> fwiw, i got an email confirmation within minutes of ordering the hydration pack today.



Weird. I didn't get one again this time, but I can log in and see the order was placed...


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

I need new fingerless biking gloves too. My 15 year old Trek gloves are beat. If anyone sees some nice ones come up, please bump this thread with a PSA. Padded palms preferably.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been stalking the site all week for sized medium mt bike shorts, either I miss them or they don't have my size


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian - check out the hydration pack up there now. Is that like the one you have? How do you like it?



Mine is actually the Nomad, which is 1100cu in.  That was my first SAC purchase back in 2005.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

Glad I didn't wait too long...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I need new fingerless biking gloves too. My 15 year old Trek gloves are beat. If anyone sees some nice ones come up, please bump this thread with a PSA. Padded palms preferably.





o3jeff said:


> I've been stalking the site all week for sized medium mt bike shorts, either I miss them or they don't have my size



in case you didn't know, they do make a desktop alert app you can install that pops up each new deal as it comes out (SAC does the same, it would be great if they had one app for both deals!!)  The apps suck up memory so might not be good for a lower end PC.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, those seemed popular.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Were do I get it from? My work computer has pretty good memory so I would like to give it a try.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> in case you didn't know, they do make a desktop alert app you can install that pops up each new deal as it comes out (SAC does the same, it would be great if they had one app for both deals!!)  The apps suck up memory so might not be good for a lower end PC.



I usually just try to keep an eye on the DGD forum here. I'm happy that aside from a chain tool or multi-tool with one and new gloves, I'm pretty much set. Otherwise, I'll go broke.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Were do I get it from? My work computer has pretty good memory so I would like to give it a try.



download from here-
http://www.chainlove.com/chainlove/fuel_your_addiction.html


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I usually just try to keep an eye on the DGD forum here.



unfortunately for me, the AZ site from work loads very slowly so it is hard to keep updated on thread changes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Glad I didn't wait too long...



Its back up if anyone missed it this morning.

DAKINE Session Hydration Bike Pack - 400cu in


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2008)

They got a seat post on now for you Greg! One piece.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They got a seat post on now for you Greg! One piece.



It turns out the construction adhesive did hold! The seat moving was the whole post so the clamp just wasn't totally tight.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2008)

This site is causing me to spend too much money, just picked up shoes.....


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> This site is causing me to spend too much money, just picked up shoes.....



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

Crap! I missed the socks....


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Got these (2 pairs) for like $33 shipped this morning:



So, these supposedly shipped on the 9th, but UPS reports no further updates since then. Scheduled delilvery date was supposed to be yesterday. I called UPS and they said the shipper needs to initiate a trace which Chainlove/BC did pretty quickly. Bummer. I was hoping these would be here for my ride on Thursday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered shorts on Sunday and the UPS tracking says they will be delivered on Monday the 23rd. The shoes I ordered are suppose to be here this Thursday. I went with the 3 day shipping on those since I am impatient like a little kid when I buy stuff.


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

*Big ups for Chainlove/Backcountry.com*



Greg said:


> So, these supposedly shipped on the 9th, but UPS reports no further updates since then. Scheduled delilvery date was supposed to be yesterday. I called UPS and they said the shipper needs to initiate a trace which Chainlove/BC did pretty quickly. Bummer. I was hoping these would be here for my ride on Thursday.



So this shipment went into "exception" status which basically means UPS has no effin clue where it is. I asked the chainlove guys if they could reship the order overnight, and these are now coming to me UPS NDA! Talk about great customer service!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2008)

Good to hear they took care of your right away. I sent them a question the other day and they responded within an half hour. Very pleased with them and SAC.


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Good to hear they took care of your right away. I sent them a question the other day and they responded within an half hour. Very pleased with them and SAC.



Well, they're both just satellite sites for backcountry.com so the great customer service is expected. I just wish they were on the East coast. I ordered some stuff from EMS the other day. It shipped ground and was here the next day.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2008)

If they have the option of shipping USPS Priority, I usually chose it, gets it here in 2-3 days and is cheaper than UPS. It just doesn't have the fancy online tracking.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Good to hear they took care of your right away. I sent them a question the other day and they responded within an half hour. Very pleased with them and SAC.



sometimes SAC's customer service may be a little too good, there was a time this winter when i think MrsSnowBunSki (wife) was having an on line affair with those guys!??!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 19, 2008)

UPS tracking says my hydration pack will be here tomorrow, can't wait to use it...... some time this fall


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> So this shipment went into "exception" status which basically means UPS has no effin clue where it is. I asked the chainlove guys if they could reship the order overnight, and these are now coming to me UPS NDA! Talk about great customer service!



Turns out both orders showed up the same day. They made it very easy to return the duplicate. Hydration pack should arrive today!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who noticed that they seem to rotate through the same 20 or so items with a few new ones thrown in every once and awhile??


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Today it seemed like that.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

I've noticed that too, but they still usually sneak in something good in between.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Hydration pack is here. It's perfect. A nice amount of storage, but not overly big. It's got a neat sleeve for my pump. I had to return my riding gloves to EMS since they were too small. I doubt I'll get the replacement in time for Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, by the way, those shorts I bought each came with a tire lever. I now have five!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Why would they give you a tire lever with a pair of short?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

You're gonna love the hydration pack. Can grab a quick drink while riding without missing a beat.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Why would they give you a tire lever with a pair of short?



Dunno. Do you want them?



o3jeff said:


> You're gonna love the hydration pack. Can grab a quick drink while riding without missing a beat.



Yeah, I've use one skiing and hiking. My old one has no additional storage though so it didn't work well for riding.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Dunno. Do you want them?



I picked up a set last weekend, then I bought a tire patch kit and there were some in there too, so I am up to 6 already!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 21, 2008)

greg, weren't you looking for gloves?  did you notice these earlier? sorry, too late now.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/30165-castelli-simple-glove.html


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2008)

I just picked up 2 pair of Oakly MTB shorts for $20 a pair. The funny thing is that Randi and I stopped into EMS this afternoon and a pair of MTB shorts caught my eye. But the price was a little much so I passed. Then I get home this evening and find shorts on Chainlove.


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> greg, weren't you looking for gloves?  did you notice these earlier? sorry, too late now.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/30165-castelli-simple-glove.html



I was but I ordered some nice Dakine gloves from EMS with a gift certificate I had so I'm set.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> greg, weren't you looking for gloves?  did you notice these earlier? sorry, too late now.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/30165-castelli-simple-glove.html



Those gloves (which have been on SAC multiple times) don't appear to have any padding on the palms, not sure how good they'd be for MTB.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 28, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I've been stalking the site all week for sized medium mt bike shorts, either I miss them or they don't have my size



just noticed they have shorts on this morning if you are still looking.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> just noticed they have shorts on this morning if you are still looking.



Thanks for the heads up. I ended up grabbing a pair off of here shortly after that post along with a pair of shoes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/30622-dakine-cross-x-glove-mens.html

Dam you chainlove taking my money.


----------



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

That's what I have. I paid $30 on an EMS gift certificate.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet looking bucket:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/30748-limar-801-helmet.html

pow - don't you need one?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

They had a full face on on this morning which I think would suite Pows riding style better.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They had a full face on on this morning which I think would suite Pows riding style better.



Is crashing really a riding style? :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

You guys are rough. :lol:

Be careful though, the old man can bury both of you in the mogul field...  And as rad as MTB is, we all know that's it's just training for the bump comps.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

You've never seen me in the moguls, "bury" probably isn't harsh enough to describe me in them:grin:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> You guys are rough. :lol:
> 
> Be careful though, the old man can bury both of you in the mogul field...  .



That is not really saying much:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

Brian, they have the Dakine hydration pack up like Greg's for $23.46.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian, they have the Dakine hydration pack up like Greg's for $23.46.



Yep. That's my exact pack.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian, they have the Dakine hydration pack up like Greg's for $23.46.



I resisted the temptation last night, but when they reappeared this evening I couldn't resist any longer...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

There you go Brian, it is even a $1 cheaper tonight! Hopefully you chose Priority mail, I order some gloves on Sunday and got the today already. Seems UPS takes a week plus from them, With Priority mail you don't get a tracking number, but who cares when stuff shows up in 3 days and is cheaper than UPS.

EDIT: never mind, priority is more on larger items


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2008)

I ordered the thing.  I needed a hydration pack that had at least a chest strap.  I'm tired of my old Camelbak with shite sliding around and what not.  Plus my reservoir was old and needed a new bite valve and had a hard time finding one that fit.


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2008)

Plus I got it in red so it will match my red Dakine Poacher.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 2, 2008)

Marc said:


> Plus I got it in red so it will match my red Dakine Poacher.



Damnit... I got some the same exact one.  :dunce: I order mine last night so you're going to have to return yours.  Get the camo, it's radical.


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> Plus I got it in red so it will match my red Dakine Poacher.





awf170 said:


> Damnit... I got some the same exact one.  :dunce: I order mine last night so you're going to have to return yours.  Get the camo, it's radical.



Wow, you guys can be the 3 Musketeers because that's what Brian got, too.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

Great... I guess I know which pack I won't be wearing the next time I ride with you chumps... :roll:

I really just got it for the bladder, but I'll probably use the pack itself from time to time too..


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Great... I guess I know which pack I won't be wearing the next time I ride with you chumps... :roll:
> 
> I really just got it for the bladder, but I'll probably use the pack itself from time to time too..



I can see the thinly veiled excitement and joy underneith the sarcasm and cynism.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

Marc said:


> I can see the thinly veiled excitement and joy underneith the sarcasm and cynism.



Yeah, you're right..  I think we should take it one step forward and coordinate outfits next time we go out...

I'll be wearing the following outfit next time we ride:


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I have a g string with those colors.


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I just puked in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

severine said:


> I think I just puked in my mouth a little bit.



Only a little?


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Only a little?


Well who pukes a lot in his/her mouth?  uke:  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

The newer version of bike pack that I normally use is on there right now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe when I get the body armor I will get one


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

Brian - you were interested in full fingered gloves, right?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31846-descente-xc-glove-mens.html

The white should stay nice and clean... :roll: :razz: Cheap though.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian - you were interested in full fingered gloves, right?
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/31846-descente-xc-glove-mens.html
> 
> The white should stay nice and clean... :roll: :razz: Cheap though.



Thanks, I saw those and was going to get a pair, but they were out of my size...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2008)

They are back up now, largest they have is an XL.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They are back up now, largest they have is an XL.



That'd be the size I need.  Too bad I missed them again...


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 22, 2008)

Light & Motion Solo Trickle Bike Light...

...is on there now. I have one and just picked up another cuz... well, I could use one for the handlebars... and I was getting freakin tired of seeing jerseys and shorts for days straight and got a little excited


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 22, 2008)

...nevermind, back to crappy jerseys


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

Picked up pair of these this morning. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31846-descente-xc-glove-mens.html


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

Just grabbed one of the long sleeve Fox jerseys for the fall riding season.


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got "Forbidden" from chainlove!  










> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /page_cache/chainlove/cl.html on this server.


Site must be down....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine works fine here, Brian must of blocked it so you don't buy nothing.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Mine works fine here, Brian must of blocked it so you don't buy nothing.



:lol: Nope, good idea though. 

I've had that error pop up on occasion, it's always cleared with a refresh though.


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

I figured it was temporary.  Brian needs to block SAC, not chainlove.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

severine said:


> I figured it was temporary.  Brian needs to block SAC, not chainlove.  :lol:



this is true, I need to block chainlove from myself (and sac for that matter).


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been pretty good lately, though.  I've really reigned myself in over the last few months.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

The full face helmet is up for whoever was looking for one.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33316-six-six-one-pro-bravo-helmet.html


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone else been seeing the same product for the last 12 hrs or so?  I keep reloading and it always has Sugoi Zap Cycling Vest - Women's.  Want to be sure it isn't just me.  :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Has anyone else been seeing the same product for the last 12 hrs or so?  I keep reloading and it always has Sugoi Zap Cycling Vest - Women's.  Want to be sure it isn't just me.  :dunce:



There's a bike light up there right now.  Try refreshing the page with Ctrl+F5.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

I still get the same thing. :angry:  Wonder why it's stuck on my browser.....?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Mines fine, this morning before I left for work there were some shorts, now the light for $75. If you want to order it pm me your credit card info:-D


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

My computer is clearly f'd up. :angry:  I closed the browser and reopened... no change.  Just rebooted the POS and it's still showing the same damn thing. :angry:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

severine said:


> My computer is clearly f'd up. :angry:  I closed the browser and reopened... no change.  Just rebooted the POS and it's still showing the same damn thing. :angry:



Did you try resetting the router and modem like I said in the other thread?


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Did you try resetting the router and modem like I said in the other thread?


Did that before I rebooted the POS.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 30, 2008)

Carrie this happened to me on SAC.  I think it has something to do with cache chest.

For the moment, Brian's helmet with the useless vizor is up.
$41.09 a couple different colours and sizes.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought mine on SAC (before Chainlove), but I paid $55.60! :angry:  The short visor was one of the selling points to me.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I bought mine on SAC (before Chainlove), but I paid $55.60! :angry:  The short visor was one of the selling points to me.


In case you didn't notice, I didn't call it a short visor.  I called it a goofy visor 

I'm assuming that your head is worth the extra 15.00 you paid.  Or..........perhaps not!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

Picked up a pair of full finger gloves today. not bad for $10.


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

These, right?





I think those are the same ones Brian has.  Nice find!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

severine said:


> These, right?
> 
> 
> I think those are the same ones Brian has.  Nice find!



yup, those are the ones. i thought they looked familiar


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Yup, those are the ones I got.  I like them, but the XLs seem a bit on the small side for me, so the small amount of padding doesn't seem to line up all that well with my hand.  They're plenty comfortable though.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

i like the 1/2 finger gloves i have now but couldn't pass up the bargin. if nothing else, i'd think they'd be better as the weather gets colder.  i'll keep both pairs in my pack and use either pair as needed.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i like the 1/2 finger gloves i have now but couldn't pass up the bargin. if nothing else, i'd think they'd be better as the weather gets colder.  i'll keep both pairs in my pack and use either pair as needed.



These will probably only keep your hands slightly warmer as they're pretty ventilated.  I find they're more useful for preventing cuts on your hands when you fall or when you have to push sharp pricker bush type brush out of the way as you're riding.


----------

